# Kan Kindle books be read on other ebook readers? ...



## vmars316 (May 11, 2011)

Greetings,
Can kindle format books
be read on other ebook readers?
What is the name of kindle format?
Can kindle read and link from webpage to webpage?

Thanks...vmars316


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi vmars. You can get an app to read Kindle books on your computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

vmars316 said:


> Greetings,
> Can kindle format books
> be read on other ebook readers?
> What is the name of kindle format?
> ...


Short answer is NO. Kindle uses .mobi format with a proprietary DRM (copy protection) scheme. So books in Amazon format (called .azw) can't be read on other dedicated e-readers.

But as indicated above, there are Kindle Apps for many computers, phones, and tablet devices.

The Kindle does have a rudimentary browser. . . .web pages that are mostly text work better than ones with lots of graphics. Anything with flash won't work at all.


----------



## vmars316 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks All,
<<The Kindle does have a rudimentary browser.>>
I am working on some Html Docs for a Tutorial
and when I am finished
I would like to load the whole thing onto a Kindle.
So will I be able to link from page to page using a kindle?
Thanks...vmars


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

The easiest solution is probably just to convert your HTML document into a PDF file.

At my last job, they had a software program called the "Adobe Distiller" -- which would actually let you send your document to a virtual "printer" which didn't use paper. Instead, if I remember correctly, the document came out *in* a PDF file.  It just looked exactly the way that it did when it was in your web document.

And of course, you can read PDF files on a Kindle...


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Check out the free sw *Calibre*! I use the program to convert all kinds of document formats into the .mobi format that Kindle reads. That way I can always bring whatever with me on my Kindle 

http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me and My Kindle said:


> And of course, you can read PDF files on a Kindle...


Yes, but. . . . .it's not a full featured reader, and the Kindle screen only has a 6" diagonal. So if you're going to make it a PDF, you should keep that in mind for readability on the Kindle. Or, if layout is not important, it would make much more sense to use Calibre, or MobiPocket creator, or some other conversion program to put the file into Kindle format.


----------

